# Some critters from the new pond



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

After stocking 20 lbs of Fatheads and 20 lbs of Golden Shiners in April, then Yellow Perch, Bluegills, Hybrid Gills and Redear SF in early June, then Hybrid Striped bass and Black Crappies in October ( all were 2-4" except the YP which were 4-6") I decided to throw a cast net surring feeding one night last week when I had a few fish still feeding, well, I flubbered the first cast, ( typical) so they were hard to get anything after I spooked em all but here is some of what I did get. the Pan the pics show is 10" wide, with the inside lip at 8.25"

Highlight was gettting this nicely fed 8.5" YP 










And this nice gill










and some fish food: 









and










Lastly took this Black Crappie









Most importantly was checking the growth of them and was pleased to see the YP doing so well. Was hoping to get one of the bigger blue cats but havent seen them in 3 weeks now feeding so i missed that opportunity.


It will be interesting to see how they do over the winter!
Salmonid


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

well you can see who;s eating all the minnies you put in , things looking good ,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics Salmonoid. Everybody looks fat and happy. I'm especially impressed by the body condition of the bluegill. Are you feeding Purina Gamefish Chow or Aquamax 400?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Cute crappie!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ryan, been feeding all summer with the PGFC with no complaints from anyone.... 

I do have about 1/3 a bag left so i assume I can dry store it in the garage until Spring without any problems, in a fairly tight lidded trashcan. 

I figure I went through about 5.5 bags (50#) at 24$ each so thats not bad and I plan on doing it next year also. 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm storing two half bags until Spring myself. As long as they don't get moldly they should be fine. There are concerns about vitamin C degrading in the feed but I think this would be more of a concern for fish farmers who rely solely on the feed to provide full nutrition for the fish. In contrast, we're feeding to supplement naturally available food so IMO it's far less of a concern. If I remember correctly, Purina says the feed should have nearly full nutritional value for six months from the time it was manufactured.

You're obviously doing a good job and all the work is paying off. I expect you will continue to see tremendous growth for the next couple of years.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Lookin' good man! To bad ya didn't get those goldfish, oh well, I suggesting leaving'em for Spring flathead season. The gill is definitally a brute, very nice! Lastly I'de start locking your door when that huge tadpole starts growing legs.

Thanks for sharing!

What are pond temps at right now, havn't taken a reading in a a good 2 weeks (vacation). I swamped the jon boat today working on a fountain and went for a swim. It was cold, just wasn't sure how cold.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

My pond was 42 degrees before shutting off my aerator on Friday night. It was froze over by Saturday morning.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

wow thanks for the update mark. the fish look great, im shocked how big the perch have gotten already they must really be puttin on the feed bag. And i cant wait to see the update on you hybrid stripers


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wait until Mark finds the couple dozen Softshell Turtles and Bullheads Dinkbuster and I threw in there.


----------

